# Stays are Stoopid



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

In the movie _Akeela and the Bee_, one of the boys says "spelling bees are serious sh*t"

That is exactly how Flip feels about stays! They are serious business for him, there is no fun to be had while holding a stay. I kept trying this afternoon to get a grin or even an ear perk out of him but he was having none of it. It's funny because in every other circumstance that is so not his personality.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! I ecspecially love his second sit picture!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ What a handsome boy. I think his eyes are smiling here<:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^^^ What a handsome boy. I think his eyes are smiling here<:


No that's just him wondering why I'm acting all stupid getting on the ground, making funny noises and snapping my fingers in the air LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got a tiny bit here, he thought I was about to call to heel and instead I snapped the pic LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

okay - Flip is turning into a very handsome dog  Not happy to be staying perhaps (they are kinda boring after all) but still looking good.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a good boy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, what a handsome boy! The bonus of stays, you can get him to sit still for a picture!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

"You're right, this is stooopid. How long are you going to make me sit here until you let me have that treat?"

At least I'm positive that's what Samantha thinks when she's in a stay.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Filly says "Next time stick your tongue out like this!!"


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know he is trying to figure out how to roll his eyes at me


----------

